# Pipenv cannot be found after installation



## yth (Oct 2, 2018)

I ran into a curious problem after installing pipenv via pkg (py36-pipenv). I cannot seem to find pipenv in my system, but the pkg tool tells me that it has been installed. I could also find pipenv's dependencies that were installed with it (e.g. pip).

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2018)

Look at the actual files that are installed by a package: `pkg info -l <packagename>`.

I'm betting the executable is renamed based on the specific Python version.


----------



## yth (Oct 2, 2018)

Thanks for the tip. I did not know the pkg info -l trick. I tried to search for py36-pipenv and never suspected that they would rename it pipenv-3.6.


----------

